# Recover your Permanently deleted Mails from Outlook



## rajesh (Mar 3, 2005)

Recovering Shift Deleted Items.





1)       Go to Start, Run and type 'regedit'



2)        Go to:  \HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\EXCHANGE\CLIENT\OPTIONS registry key.



3)        Right click and add new DWORD VALUE (data type is REG_DWORD) and then right click and rename to DumpsterAlwaysOn. It is case sensitive. 



4)        Then rights click and modify and make the value 1 to turn the Recover Deleted Items menu choice on for all folders or enter 0 to turn it off. 



5)        Log off and restart Outlook, in case you are already logged on. Choose "Recover deleted items" option from the Tools Menu to get back your     "permanently deleted" mail.


----------



## sreedevi (Mar 3, 2005)

I have followed all the steps given ..
I could successfully get the "Recover deleted items" option in the Tools Menu but I am unable to retrieve the deleted items. It is always being empty.


----------



## Irshad (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi 
i gone through the process but i am not finding this key "registry key".


----------

